# Insight Mark 23 LAM LEd conversion?



## csfirearms (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone know who can help me in getting my Insight Mark 23 LAM converted from incandescent to LED? I would love my lumen power for this monster.

Thanks for any help for the new guy.

CSF


----------



## csfirearms (Jul 15, 2011)

Nobody can help me out? Maybe a poke in the right direction?

CSF


----------

